# Ich würde die Aufgabe gelöst haben (würde + Infinitiv Perfekt)



## Korba007

Hallo an alle

eine Frage zu der würde+infinitiv Perfekt Konstruktion. Sie bezieht sich zufolge der Tabelle hier Konjugation Konjunktiv II - Konjugation - auf die Zukunft, obwohl es eine Ersatzform für den Konjunktiv II Plusquamperfekt ist. Sie wird anstelle des Konjunktivs II Plusquamperfekt benuzt, selten, vor allem umgangsprachlich. 

ich hätte die Aufgabe gelöst
ich würde die Aufgabe gelöst haben. 

Ist die Konstruktion nur eine Ersatzform für den Konjunktiv II Plusquamperfekt und nur der Name der Konstruktion bringt etwas Verwirrung in die Sache (Konjunktiv Präteritum wird zum Ausdruck der Gegenwart und Zukunft verwendet) oder kann dadurch noch die Zukunft ausgedrückt werden?

Danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## JClaudeK

Korba007 said:


> Ist die Konstruktion nur eine Ersatzform für den Konjunktiv II Plusquamperfekt und nur der Name der Konstruktion bringt etwas Verwirrung in die Sache (Konjunktiv Präteritum wird zum Ausdruck der Gegenwart und Zukunft verwendet) oder kann dadurch noch die Zukunft ausgedrückt werden?



ich hätte die Aufgabe gelöst = ich würde die Aufgabe gelöst haben

Ich sehe hier nirgends einen "Konjunktiv II Plusquamperfekt". 
Futur II ist "vollendete Zukunft", also ist Handlung  zum Zeitpunkt des Sprechens  abgeschlossen.


----------



## Korba007

_ ich würde die Aufgabe gelöst haben _bezieht sich aber der Setz nur auf die Vergangenheit oder noch auf die Zukunft? Denn in det Tabelle steht es merkwürdigerweise der Zukunft zugeschrieben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Der Satz
_ich würde die Aufgabe gelöst haben_
steht im Konjunktiv II Futur II.

Er bezieht sich auf (eine *irreale* Tatsache) der Vergangenheit. (Jetzt ist es zu spät, er kann die Aufgabe nicht mehr lösen.)


----------



## Korba007

Danke JClaudeK, da muss etwas mit der Tabelle nicht stimmen, wenn's sich nur auf die Vergangenheit bezieht.  Denn da steht deutlich würde + infinitiv perfekt (Konjunktiv II Futur II, z.B Die Wissenschaftler würden das Rätsel gelöst haben). Ich habe überprüft ob ich mich nicht versehen habe und dass da nicht Futur II steht. Es handelt sich aber eindeutig um den Konjunktiv II Futur II (würde+infinitiv Präsens), der sich nur auf die Vergangenheit bezieht.


----------



## ablativ

Korba007 said:


> _ ich würde die Aufgabe gelöst haben _bezieht sich aber der Setz nur auf die Vergangenheit oder noch auf die Zukunft? Denn in det Tabelle steht es merkwürdigerweise der Zukunft zugeschrieben.


Während einer Erzählung in der Vergangenheit kann _Er würde die Aufgabe gelöst haben _auf die Zukunft in der Vergangenheit - und das auf eine *reale *Tatsache (siehe #4) - Bezug nehmen:

_Am frühen Abend noch saß er grübelnd vor der schwierigen Mathematikaufgabe, aber bis Mitternacht würde er die Aufgabe gelöst haben.
_
In historischen Erzählungen wird statt _würde _oft auch _sollte _gesagt/geschrieben: _Die Schlacht schien für die Germanen verloren, aber noch vor Sonnenaufgang *sollten *sie die Römer doch noch besiegt haben._


----------



## JClaudeK

Mit etwas Kontext würde das Ganze etwas verständlicher werden.

Die Wissenschaftler würden das Rätsel gelöst haben, wenn .... ?

Edit
Gekreuzt mit Ablativ


----------



## Korba007

ablativ said:


> Während einer Erzählung in der Vergangenheit kann _Er würde die Aufgabe gelöst haben _auf die Zukunft in der Vergangenheit - und das auf eine *reale *Tatsache (siehe #4) - Bezug nehmen:
> 
> _Am frühen Abend noch saß er grübelnd vor der schwierigen Mathematikaufgabe, aber bis Mitternacht würde er die Aufgabe gelöst haben.
> _
> In historischen Erzählungen wird statt _würde _oft auch _sollte _gesagt/geschrieben: _Die Schlacht schien für die Germanen verloren, aber noch vor Sonnenaufgang *sollten *sie die Römer doch noch besiegt haben._





Ahhh ja.. hab ich zu eindimensional gedacht. Klare Sache. Thema zum Schließen.


----------



## Hutschi

Noch etwas: Analog zu Ablativs Version funktioniert mit entsprechendem Kontext auch die (reale) Zukunft. (Ob man es als grammatische Zukunft bezeichnet, weiß ich nicht.)

Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis morgen abend würde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben.

Damit kann es sich auch auf Zukunft relativ zur Gegenwart beziehen.

Und möglich ist auch Zukunft relativ zur Zukunft.

Vielleicht werde ich morgen wieder denken: "Bis morgen abend würde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben."


----------



## ablativ

Hutschi said:


> Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis morgen *A*bend würde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben.
> 
> 
> Und möglich ist auch Zukunft relativ zur Zukunft.
> 
> Vielleicht werde ich morgen wieder denken: "Bis morgen Abend würde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben."



Im ersten Beispiel wird die indirekte Rede durch das konjugierte Verb  "ich denke" eingeleitet, danach steht dann der Konjunktiv I - eigentlich "werde". Da diese Form aber nicht unterscheidbar vom Indikativ Präsens ist, greift man auf den Konj. II "würde" zurück.

Im Beispiel 2 leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum in der direkten Rede ein Konjunktiv (egal ob I oder II) stehen sollte. Es handelt sich hier m.E. um das Futur II im Indikativ. ("Bis morgen werde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben.")


----------



## Hutschi

Der Hauptunterschied: Bei Konjunktiv II wird hier betont, dass es eine Annahme über die Zukunft ist. 
Bei Indikativ wird so berichtet, als sei die Zukunft schon Tatsache. 

Vielleicht wird es deutlicher bei "Bis morgen Abend würde er die Aufgabe gelöst haben. Anschließend würde er ins Kino gehen."


----------



## bearded

Bezüglich ''Futur in der Vergangenheit'' dürfte auch dieser Faden von Interesse sein: Ich hoffte, dass ich mich vor 10Uhr erholt hätte / erholen würde.


----------



## ablativ

Hutschi said:


> Der Hauptunterschied: Bei Konjunktiv II wird hier betont, dass es eine Annahme über die Zukunft ist.
> Bei Indikativ wird so berichtet, als sei die Zukunft schon Tatsache.
> 
> Vielleicht wird es deutlicher bei "Bis morgen Abend würde er die Aufgabe gelöst haben. Anschließend würde er ins Kino gehen."


Handelt es sich hier denn um direkte Rede (wie im 2. Beispiel in #9)? Wenn nicht, dann ist der Satz so zu bewerten wie das 1. Beispiel in #9.

Im Übrigen glaube ich auch nicht, dass der Konj. II dazu dient, dass Annahmen über die Zukunft gemacht werden, denn auch hierzu kann man das Futur II mit der Partikel der Unbestimmtheit, Vermutung "wohl" verwenden.

"Bis morgen werde ich die Aufgabe wohl gelöst haben."


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Noch etwas: Analog zu Ablativs Version funktioniert mit entsprechendem Kontext auch die (reale) Zukunft. (Ob man es als grammatische Zukunft bezeichnet, weiß ich nicht.)
> 
> Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis morgen abend würde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben.




Unterscheidet sich das von Futur II, wenn damit auch die Reale Zukunft ausgedrückt wird? Normalerweise hieße der Satz _bis morgen werde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben._


----------



## ablativ

Korba007 said:


> Unterscheidet sich das von Futur II, wenn damit auch die Reale Zukunft ausgedrückt wird? Normalerweise hieße der Satz _bis morgen werde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben._


Da nach "denken" der Konjunktiv stehen kann, ändert sich im Futur II das "werde" in "würde" bei der 1. Person Sgl., da "ich werde" sowohl Präsens Indikativ wie auch Konj. I sein kann. Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, verwendet man in solchen Situationen den Konj. II.

Wäre der Satz in der 3. Pers. Sgl., dann hieße er "Er grübelt und grübelt und kommt nicht weiter, aber er denkt, bis morgen Abend werde (=Konj. I) er die Aufgabe gelöst haben".


----------



## Hutschi

Futur 2 ist die Form, die normalerweise verwendet wird.
Die Konjunktiv-II-Form wird nur in speziellem Erzählmodus verwendet.
Gelesen habe ich es auch schon, in einigen Romanen.
Dort wird es manchmal am Schluss eines Abschnitts oder am Ende des Buches verwendet, um die Entwicklung in der Zukunft zu zeigen.
Umgangssprachlich kommt es eher _nicht _vor.
In indirekter Rede wird es normalerweise zu "werde" (Konjunktiv II):

"Er grübelt und grübelt und kommt nicht weiter, aber er denkt, bis morgen Abend werde (=Konj. I) er die Aufgabe gelöst haben".

In erster Person kann es nicht vom Indikativ unterschieden werden, damit wird es gegebenenfalls durch Konjunktiv II ersetzt, aber nie umgangssprachlich. Die Umgangssprache tendiert zur Verwendung des Indikativs.


----------



## Korba007

Er grübelt und grübelt und kommt nicht weiter, aber er denkt, bis morgen Abend würder die Aufgabe gelöst haben". Kann ich mir nur in indirekter Rede vorstellen, so wie Ablativ schrieb, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.



Hutschi said:


> Futur 2 ist die Form, die normalerweise verwendet wird.
> Die Konjunktiv-II-Form wird nur in speziellem Erzählmodus verwendet.
> Gelesen habe ich es auch schon, in einigen Romanen.
> Dort wird es manchmal am Schluss eines Abschnitts oder am Ende des Buches verwendet, um die Entwicklung in der Zukunft zu zeigen.


 
Da blitzt mir der gedanke auf, es ähnelt der Zukunft in der Vergangenheit, für mich ist es eigentlich dasselbe, mit dem Unterschied, dass es in der Gegenwart, so wie du geschrieben hast, zum Eisatz kommen kann.

Also: Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis Morgen würde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben. Dass die Sprechinstanz die Aufgabe bis Morgen gelöst hat, hat sie es z.B dem Gott zu verdanken, der Sprecher, weiss es schon voraus. Er kann es auch sich selbst verdanken, er beschreibt aber die auf ihn zukommende Zukunft, Situation, den Zustand, der ist, dass er am Morgen die Aufgabe gelöst hat/gelöst haben wird.

Das ist also eine völlig reale Situation beschrieben.


----------



## Hutschi

Korba007 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Da blitzt mir der gedanke auf, es ähnelt der Zukunft in der Vergangenheit, für mich ist es eigentlich dasselbe, mit dem Unterschied, dass es in der Gegenwart, so wie du geschrieben hast, zum Eisatz kommen kann.
> ...


Ja, so sehe ich das. Und einige Schriftsteller haben es so verwendet.


----------



## Korba007

Funktioniert auch _sollen _genauso? Bei der Vergangenheitszukunft haben wir 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder _würde _oder _sollte_. 

Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis Morgen sollte ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben.  

Sollen kann auch mit Vermutung verwechselt werden (ich denke, in einer Stunde sollten wir am Münchner Bahnhof ankommen), Zitaten, oder etwas, was man mit es heißt ausdrückt: Die Raübergruppe soll(solle bei indirekter Rede) mehrere Kunstwerke gestohlen haben. 

Hat aber der Satz _Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis Morgen sollte ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben_ denselben Klang, dieselbe Bedeutung wie _Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis Morgen w[rde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben?_


----------



## Hutschi

Korba007 said:


> ...
> Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis Morgen sollte ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben.





> Sollen kann auch _*als*_ Vermutung ver_*wendet*_ werden (ich denke, in einer Stunde sollten wir am Münchner Bahnhof ankommen), _*mit*_ Zitaten, oder _*als *_etwas, was man mit "es heißt" ausdrückt: Die R_*äu*_bergruppe soll (solle bei indirekter Rede) mehrere Kunstwerke gestohlen haben.





> Hat aber der Satz _Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis Morgen sollte ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben_ denselben Klang, dieselbe Bedeutung wie _Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis Morgen würde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben?_



Mit "sollte" wird es nach meinem Gefühl häufiger verwendet, es hat fast dieselbe Bedeutung und klingt leicht unsicherer. Das letztere ist aber eventuell kontextabhängig und entspricht im Moment meinem Gefühl. Der tatsächliche Unterschied ist eher klein.

Ich sollte sie gelöst haben. Es besteht eine gewisse geringe Unsicherheit.
Ich würde sie gelöst haben. Vom Satz her heißt es, es gibt praktisch keinen Zweifel. Es ist ein "narrativer" Erzählmodus in einer Art "Gott-Modus". Das gilt nur im gegebenen Kontext, also wenn es kein Konditionalsatz ist: Ich würde ..., wenn ...


----------



## Korba007

Das heisst dass hier sollte als Vermutung (Ankunft am Bahnhof) aufgenommen wird.  

Wenn wir aber denselben situativen Kontext haben. Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis Morgen sollte ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben. Sieht man daran, dass der Sprecher bewusst oder unbewusst (ist sich aber dessen sicher) auf eine göttliche Insanz hinweist?


----------



## ablativ

"göttliche Instanz" und "Gott-Modus" ? 

Der Sprecher baut auf seine Fähigkeiten, komplizierte Aufgaben innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit (hier: bis morgen) lösen zu können. Vielleicht hat er auch entsprechende Erfahrungen mit dem Lösen von Aufgaben und ist sich einigermaßen sicher (deswegen "sollte"), es bis zum nächsten Tag zu schaffen. Noch klarer wird der Satz vielleicht, wenn man nach "die Aufgabe" noch "eigentlich" hinzufügt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich sollte sie gelöst haben. Es besteht eine gewisse geringe *Unsicherheit*.


Ich würde eher sagen "Es besteht eine gewisse *Zuversicht*."
"sollte" ist hier Konjunktiv II:


> *Vermutung, Annahme*
> Im Konjunktiv II kann _sollen_ auch eine Annahme oder eine starke Vermutung ausdrücken:
> Wir sollten eigentlich bald in Köln ankommen.
> canoonet - Verb: Modalverb: sollen


----------



## Korba007

ablativ said:


> "göttliche Instanz" und "Gott-Modus" ?
> 
> Der Sprecher baut auf seine Fähigkeiten, komplizierte Aufgaben innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit (hier: bis morgen) lösen zu können. Vielleicht hat er auch entsprechende Erfahrungen mit dem Lösen von Aufgaben und ist sich einigermaßen sicher (deswegen "sollte"), es bis zum nächsten Tag zu schaffen. Noch klarer wird der Satz vielleicht, wenn man nach "die Aufgabe" noch "eigentlich" hinzufügt.




Ja, dem, dass er Morgen die Aufgabe gelöst hat, kann auch sein Wissen, oder seine Fähihkeit, aufgaben zu lösen, zugrunde liegen.  Ich meinte aber das in dem Satz die reale Zukunft, das reale Schicksal auftaucht.

Er wusste nicht was auf ihn zukam, aber bis morgen würde/sollte er die Aufgabe gelöst haben

Er rangelt mit der Aufgabe schon einige Stunden, aber bis morgen würde/sollte er sie gelöst haben. 

Der Kontext ist klar. Was ich auch angemerkt habe, was wichtig ist, hier sollen mit in der obigen Bedeutung nicht mit

ich glaube, ich sollte dein Brief Morgen bekommen-Vermutung, zu verwechseln.

Der der Satz Er rangelt mit der Aufgabe schon einige Stunden, aber bis morgen würde/sollte er sie gelöst haben.  hat nicht diese Bedeutung.


----------



## Hutschi

"Gott-Modus" ist vorhanden, wenn es ein Schriftsteller schreibt, der über seine Figur alles weiß.
In einer Doktor-Who-Folge wird es so dargestellt: Die Figuren suchen Gott und finden ihn schließlich an einer Schreibmaschine, in die er gerade ihre Geschichte eintippt.

Wenn also der Schriftsteller im "Gott-Modus" schreibt: "Am nächsten Tag sollten sie ihr Ziel erreichen", dann ist es entweder ein Auftrag oder ein Bericht über zukünftige im Roman tatsächliche Ereignisse.


Das haben wir im Satz: "Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis Morgen sollte ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben." aber nicht. Hier spricht nicht der Schriftsteller, sondern die Figur, und für sie ist die Zukunft unsicher. Es bedeutet: "Ich grüble und grüble und komme nicht weiter, aber ich denke, bis Morgen sollte ich sehr wahrscheinlich/eigentlich die Aufgabe gelöst haben."

Ich stimme also Ablativ zu.


----------



## Korba007

Na, die Bedeutungen in der Gegenwart stehen einander Sehr nahe, der Unterschied ergibt sich aus einer der Bedeutungen von sollte, die ich durch das Beispiel mit Bahnhof darstellte.  Im Hinblick auf die Vergangenheit, sind die Bedeutungen gleich.


----------



## Hutschi

Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Korba007

ablativ said:


> Da nach "denken" der Konjunktiv stehen kann, ändert sich im Futur II das "werde" in "würde" bei der 1. Person Sgl., da "ich werde" sowohl Präsens Indikativ wie auch Konj. I sein kann. Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, verwendet man in solchen Situationen den Konj. II.



Das hat hier aber mit indirekter Rede nichts zu tun. Es ginge um die Indirekte Rede wenn wir so einen Satz hätten.
_Ich hab mit ihm gesprochen, er sagte, er würde bis Morgen die Aufgabe gelöst haben._  Das ist aber keine Annahme, sondern jemand ist sicher, dass er bis morgen die Aufgabe gelöst haben wird.

Wo die Indirekte Rede nicht in Frage kommt, meine ich..

_Ich grüble und grüble, aber komme nicht weiter, jedoch bis morgen würde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben, ich mache mir also darüber keine Sorgen._ Was hier nur beschrieben wird, ist die Zukunft, auf die der Sprechende Keinen Einfluss hat, es ist überdies keine Annahme, sondern etwas was sicher ist.


----------



## ablativ

Korba007 said:


> _Ich grüble und grüble, aber komme nicht weiter, jedoch bis morgen würde ich die Aufgabe gelöst haben, ich mache mir also darüber keine Sorgen._ Was hier nur beschrieben wird, ist die Zukunft, auf die der Sprechende Keinen Einfluss hat, es ist überdies keine Annahme, sondern etwas was sicher ist.


Ja, so ist es, deswegen sollte in diesem Satz statt "würde" das Futur II mit "werde (ich geschafft haben)" stehen, wie bereits in #13 erklärt.


----------



## Korba007

ablativ said:


> Ja, so ist es, deswegen sollte in diesem Satz statt "würde" das Futur II mit "werde (ich geschafft haben)" stehen, wie bereits in #13 erklärt.



Nichtsdestotrotz ist das ein völlig unabhängiger Modus, bei dem *keine Widergabe jemandes Wörter verlangt wird*.  
Zum Beispiel Napoleon denkt sich,, ich würde Großes geleistet haben'' Das ist mir also beschieden. 
Passiv Napoleon denkt , ,, Erstaunliches würde von mir geleistet worden sein''  

Das ist nicht das selbe wie Zukunft in der Vergangenheit. Diese wäre: 
Napoleon stieß zwar auf Schwierigkeiten aber er würde/sollte Großes geleistet haben. 
Passiv: Napoleon stieß zwar auf Schwierigkeiten aber Großes würde/sollte von ihm erreicht worden sein. 

Bei _Napoleon sagte, er werde Großes geleistet haben_ (indirekte Rede) erkennt man, dass der Wille von Ihm eine Rolle spielt. Es muss sich nicht um den Willen handelt, das ihm Beschiedene kann auch in Frage kommen. 

Wobei bei _Napoleon sagte, er würde Großes geleistet haben_ kommt nur die Zukunft die ihm beschieden ist in Frage. 

Noch eines: Die Formen decken sich doch nicht. Man braucht nicht zu sagen 
Er sagte, er würde die Aufgabe gelöst haben.
Man kann sicher sagen 
Er sagte, er werde die Aufgabe gelöst haben. 

Soviel ich bei Helbig/Buscha gelesen haben ist das möglich.

Sie hat mir gesagt, ,,ich werde einen Roman von Tolstoi lesen
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie wird einen Roman von Tolstoi lesen
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie werde einen Roman von Tolstoi lesen
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie würde einen Roman von Tolstoi lesen
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie lese einen Roman von Tolstoi
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie läse einen Roman von Tolstoi.


----------



## ablativ

Zum Beispiel Napoleon denkt sich,, ich würde Großes geleistet haben'' Das ist mir also beschieden. 
Passiv Napoleon denkt , ,, Erstaunliches würde von mir geleistet worden sein''

Wegen der Anführungszeichen handelt es sich um eine wörtliche Wiedergabe (direkte "Rede"), und darum sollte hier m.E. eben kein Konjunktiv stehen, sondern das Futur II im Indikativ.

Natürlich braucht man nicht zu sagen _er würde die Aufgabe gelöst haben. _Da der Konj. I der indirekten Rede "werde" lautet und er sich vom Indikativ "wird" unterscheidet.

Was du bei Helbig/Buscha gelesen hast, stimmt. Allerdings sind einige Formen Alltagssprache und grammatisch nicht ganz korrekt, werden aber häufig verwendet.

Richtig ist (direkte Rede): Sie hat mir gesagt: "Ich werde einen Roman von Tolstoi lesen".
und
Sie hat mir gesagt (ind. Rede), sie werde einen Roman von T. lesen.

Die anderen Formen sind Alltagssprache.


----------



## Korba007

ablativ said:


> Napoleon denkt sich,, ich würde Großes geleistet haben''



Man muss etwas differenzieren
A1 :_Bis dahin wird er das Fahrrad repariert haben._ Was hier beschrieben wird, ist das die Tätigkeit in der Zukunft vollendet sein wird. Es wird der entlegenste Zeitpunkt auf der Zeitachse gekennzeichnet, in dem die Reparatur fertig ist. Hier steht der Satz aus der Sicht der 3. Person, z. B in einer Erzählung.  Diesen Aspekt der Beschiedenheit, des Schicksals haben wir nicht.

A2:_Bis dahin würde er das Fahrrad repariert haben_ der Einzige Unterschied ist der Aspekt der Beschiedenheit, der hier da ist. Auch die Sicht der 3. Person.

Situation:
Martin sagt: Keine Bange, bis dahin werde ich das Fahrrad repariert haben
B1:_Thomas: Martin sagte, bis dahin wird/werde er das Fahrrad repariert haben_.  Indirekte Rede, Konj. I. Ausgedrückt wird dass die Reparatur bis dahin Fertig sein wird, der Aspekt der Beschiedenheit bleibt aus.

B2 :_Thomas: Martin sagte, bis dahin würde er das Fahrrad repariert haben_. Thomas gibt zwar die Worte von Martin wieder, hier dass die Indirekte Rede in Frage kommt, sehe ich als falsch, denn die *Bedeutung ist anders*, der Aspekt der Beschiedenheit erscheint.

Das ist also wie Hutschi schrieb, *ein narrativer Erzählmodus. 
*
Belegsatz: Erzähler/Erzählinstanz, die alles weiß, kennt die Zukunft auch: _Die großen Taten würden vergessen worden sein. Ist der Satz korrekt? _

Ich möchte nocht etwas Fragen
Wie ist der Unterschied von
_1) Beim Reparieren wusste er es nicht dass er das Auto bald repariert haben sollte/würde
_
und_ 

2) Beim Reparieren wusste er es nicht, dass er das Auto bald reparieren sollte.
Drückt der zweite Satz mehr aus dass die Reparatur vollendet ist?

So würde ich das sehen, bei Sätzen wie er enthielt seiner Frau die Wahrheit vor, das würde/sollte er noch bereuen gibt es diesen Aspekt des Vollendetseins nicht. 

Sowie

3) In anderthalb Stunden sollten wir am Münchner Bahnhof ankommen

und 

4) In anderthalb Stunden sollten wir am Münchner Bahnhof angekommen sein. 
_
Bei sollte er sowas gesagt haben und sollte er sowas sagen bezieht sich das erste auf die Vergangenheit, stimmt?

Auch Sätze, die Früher fielen_:

5) Am frühen Abend noch saß er grübelnd vor der schwierigen Mathematikaufgabe, aber bis Mitternacht würde er die Aufgabe gelöst haben.

6) Die Schlacht schien für die Germanen verloren, aber noch vor Sonnenaufgang *sollten *sie die Römer doch noch besiegt haben. 

_


----------



## ablativ

Korba007 said:


> Erzähler/Erzählinstanz, die alles weiß, kennt die Zukunft auch: _Die großen Taten würden vergessen worden sein. Ist der Satz korrekt? _



Ja, als Vorgangspassiv - als Zustandspassiv, was auch korrekt wäre: _Die großen Taten würden vergessen sein.



Korba007 said:



			Wie ist der Unterschied von
1) Beim Reparieren wusste er es nicht, dass er das Auto bald repariert haben sollte/würde.

und

2) Beim Reparieren wusste er (es) nicht, dass er das Auto bald reparieren sollte.
Drückt der zweite Satz mehr aus dass die Reparatur vollendet ist?

Click to expand...

_
1) Korrekt, "repariert haben würde/sollte" steht im Modus einer historischen Erzählung.

2) Falsch, denn beim Reparieren weiß er natürlich, dass er das Auto repariert (jetzt und nicht erst bald).

Richtig wäre: _Beim Reparieren wusste er (noch) nicht, dass er das Auto schon bald wieder hergerichtet haben sollte. _(Dass die Reparatur also schneller gehen würde als anfangs beim Reparieren noch gedacht)



Korba007 said:


> Bei sollte er sowas gesagt haben und sollte er sowas sagen bezieht sich das erste auf die Vergangenheit, stimmt?



_sollte gesagt haben: _Futur II in der Vergangenheit (Erzählform mit vorweggenommener "Auflösung")
_sollte sagen:_ Futur I (Erzählform mit vorweggenommener "Auflösung")



Korba007 said:


> _5) Am frühen Abend noch saß er grübelnd vor der schwierigen Mathematikaufgabe, aber bis Mitternacht würde er die Aufgabe gelöst haben._
> 
> _6) Die Schlacht schien für die Germanen verloren, aber noch vor Sonnenaufgang *sollten *sie die Römer doch noch besiegt haben._



Satz 6) ist auf jeden Fall  richtig, denn das historische Moment ist offensichtlich.

Bei Satz 5) muss dem Leser (Kontext!) klar sein, dass der Autor in einer Erzählung vorausgreift und bereits die Lösung "verrät". Nur dann kann der Konj. II mit "würde" stehen, im anderen Fall stünde der Indikativ.



Korba007 said:


> Napoleon stieß zwar auf Schwierigkeiten aber er würde/sollte Großes geleistet haben.
> Passiv: Napoleon stieß zwar auf Schwierigkeiten aber Großes würde/sollte von ihm erreicht worden sein.



Beide Sätze sind korrekt, da hier vom Autor auf die Endsituation vorgegriffen wird, wenn es klar ist, dass es sich um eine historische Erzählung handelt.



Korba007 said:


> Wobei bei _Napoleon sagte, er würde Großes geleistet haben_ kommt nur die Zukunft die ihm beschieden ist in Frage



Dieser Satz ist für mich eine indirekte Rede und hier muss der Konj. I ("werde Großes geleistet haben") stehen. Nicht der Autor oder ein Historiker sagte etwas, sondern Napoleon selbst.


----------

